# Microcosm 2010



## skylsdale

Tree Walkers International (TWI) is proud to present Microcosm, a celebration of life under glass. Microcosm is a new kind of event that brings enthusiasts together through the common bond of nurturing life within glass enclosures, from aquaria to vivaria, greenhouses and Wardian cases.

The theme of Microcosm is conservation. Just as species combine to form healthy, functioning ecoysystems, Microcosm seeks to form a coalition of partners who apply their skills in cooperation to safeguard the planet's biodiversity. 

Microcosm will take place September 3-4, 2010 in Lynnwood, WA (just north of Seattle). It is a two-day event that will include field trips, lectures, workshops, and a vendor sale. All proceeds benefit Tree Walkers International to support amphibian conservation efforts.

For more information, visit the Microcosm website at: Home | Microcosm 2010 

More information will be added to the website in the coming weeks, so check back often to see how things are coming together, order tickets to reserve your spot at the conference, or sign up to be a vendor.

We hope to see you there!


----------



## frogparty

PRETTY SWEET! I will be there if I can remember something a year away!


----------



## dom

sounds like good fun to mee!!!


----------



## JoshH

I'd kill to attend something like this, but the plane ticket would hurt!! :-( Sounds like a great idea though....


----------



## Julio

Josh its not that bad as long as you buy well enough in advance.


----------



## widmad27

Of coarse, now with this released a year in advance you are going to some how over the next year convince me to attend. So much time to think about going or not going...lol.

Thanks for doing this guys, this event sounds amazing and well thought out.

Cheers,


----------



## Malaki33

I plan on attending

Mitch


----------



## srrrio

skylsdale said:


> Tree Walkers International (TWI) is proud to present Microcosm, a celebration of life under glass. Microcosm is a new kind of event that brings enthusiasts together through the common bond of nurturing life within glass enclosures, from aquaria to vivaria, greenhouses and Wardian cases.
> 
> The theme of Microcosm is conservation. Just as species combine to form healthy, functioning ecoysystems, Microcosm seeks to form a coalition of partners who apply their skills in cooperation to safeguard the planet's biodiversity.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like a little piece of heaven to me...website is rather nice as well!
> 
> Sally


----------



## Dancing frogs

JoshH said:


> I'd kill to attend something like this, but the plane ticket would hurt!! :-( Sounds like a great idea though....


I might be considering Amtrak "Empire Builder" to get there for a nice, leisurely vacation...then again, if Gov't Mule does "Island Exodus" again next year (vacation/concert package in Jamaica) I may have to do that instead...


----------



## TreeWalkers

A few Microcosm updates:

Vendors have started signing up already and the growing list can be viewed at the website: Vendor List | Microcosm 2010 Tables are limited and will be awarded on a first-come-first-served basis, so sign up soon to make sure you reserve your space (vendor info and registration can be found HERE).

We have also made web banners available for those interested in spreading the word about Microcosm and including them on their websites. You can grab them HERE.

We're glad people are getting excited about this event, and although it does seem early to be announcing it...being a destination event, we wanted to make sure people had adequate time to put it on their calendars, plan to travel, etc.


----------



## JoshH

Is there a list of people currently attending this?


----------



## skylsdale

Hi Josh, do you mean vendors or attendees? 

Vendors that have registered so far are mentioned on the Microcosm website: Vendor List | Microcosm 2010 As we get closer to the event, tables will definitely start disappearing quickly, so we encourage vendors to reserve their tables as soon as they can to ensure a spot, especially since this is pulling in folks from various different hobbies and not just the PDF world.

We don't have a specific list of attendees--the closest we have is the guest list on our Facebook event page: Welcome to Facebook | Facebook However, if people want to discuss if they're going on this thread (or start a new one) that's completely fine.


----------



## skylsdale

A few images of the venue for Microcosm have been posted on the website (right side - click on an image to view a larger version): Location | Microcosm 2010

The Embassy Suites Seattle-North has a large atrium in the middle to which all of the rooms open up to, including the bar & grill, espresso bar, conference halls, etc. and plenty of space for people to hang out and mingle. There are tropical trees and foliage as well as waterfalls and flowing streams with fish (and even a native wetland outside next to the parking lot). It's the perfect venue for this event.


----------



## frogparty

I can't wait to go


----------



## fleshfrombone

I'll see you guys there if I'm still in the country.


----------



## Malaki33

Booked my hotel for this months ago, just waiting for the airlines I use to open flights up for that time.


----------



## skylsdale

An update on our speakers for this event:

Friday evening is out keynote speaker series, which will feature Dr. Joseph R. Mendelson III and John E. Simmons. 

*Dr. Joseph R. Mendelson III *is Curator of Herpetology at Zoo Atlanta. Dr. Mendelson has been studying Neotropical amphibians and reptiles for 20 years, concentrating on Mexico, Guatemala, Panama, Ecuador, and Peru. Most of his work has involved systematics and taxonomy (including the discovery/description of 35 new species of amphibians), but in recent years has redirected much of his energy into conservation programs to help save amphibians and understand the root causes of their declines, and to conceive and implement pro-active conservation programs.

Our second speaker for that evening is *John E. Simmons* of Museologica and is also Adjunct Curator of Collections at the Earth & Mineral Museum and Art Gallery at Penn State University. Simmons consults, teachers, and does field work in the U.S., Latin America, Asia, and Europe. He began his professional career as a zookeeper, then worked as a collections manager at the California Academy of Sciences and the Natural History Museum of the University of Kansas, where he was also Director of the Museum Studies Program until 2007. He has published more than 150 popular and technical papers on natural history and museum topics.

Throughout the day on Saturday will be a number of talks and lectures for people to attend, representing a variety of different interests and hobbies. We already have two great speakers lined up so far:

*Dr. Anthony Mazeroll* studies population genetics of the fishes from the Peruvian Amazon. He has recently opened the Institute of Amazon Research, a facility outside of Iquitos, Peru, that is concerned with the sustainable breeding of Amazonian ornamental fishes.

*Tim Paine* has traveled extensively throughout the Neotropics, logging countless hours photographing the herpetofauna of Central and South America. He always has an amazing array of images to share and a unique perspective regarding conservation the and the lands from which these species hail. More about Tim (and samples of his photographic skills) can be viewed here: Tim Paine : Moose Peterson's Website. His photographs can also be seen on the covers of TWI's Leaf Litter Magazine (issues 1.1, 2.1, 3.1).

As always, we update the website as we get more vendors, speakers, etc. so keeping checking back there, and I'll try to keep this thread current with speakers and whatnot as we confirm them.

We're looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Protean

I am pleased to say we are going to be attending the event and bringing a good lot of terrariums and wardian cases to the event as well as donating a few to the auction.

-jason.p
Protean Terrarium Design
Lost Angeles, Ca 90013
626-808-8500


----------



## frogparty

Im saving $$$$$ as of now to get one of your terrariums, and maybe something to go in it too :O


----------



## Jencylivez

What airport should we fly in to? I tried looking on google maps but it doesn't seem to show any around the venue


----------



## christina hanson

Jencylivez said:


> What airport should we fly in to? I tried looking on google maps but it doesn't seem to show any around the venue


SeaTac (Seattle/Tacoma) airport. Lynnwood is North of Seattle, about a 45 minute drive from SeaTac (20 minutes from the city center) or you can take an airport shuttle (or probably even an Embassy Suites shuttle if you're staying at the hotel, but I'm not positive about that).

Christina


----------



## skylsdale

Jencylivez said:


> What airport should we fly in to?


Airport code for SeaTac is SEA.


----------



## skylsdale

Vendor packets are now complete and we are sending them to interested vendors. If you would like to secure your spot at the show, contact me or send an inquiry via the contact form on the Microcosm website. We'll be sure to get you a packet ASAP.


----------



## skylsdale

One of the goals of Microcosm is to bring together a diverse cross-section of both hobbyists and professionals together from a wide variety of interests. To do that, we are asking people to spread the word about the event to their local and regional clubs, societies, etc. 

For those who are interested, we have put together pre-written newsletter announcements and letters to club/society folks to make the task that much easier: outreach | Microcosm 2010


----------



## Julio

You guys chose a bad weekend to host this event.


----------



## skylsdale

Julio said:


> You guys chose a bad weekend to host this event.


We actually chose the 3-day weekend of Labor Day in order to provide an extra "free day" of travel for people who have to come in from out of town or out of state...just like American Frog Day is occuring on Memorial Day weekend.

Regardless, anyone who has planned one of these events can attest to the fact that there is never a "perfect weekend" to hold an event: someone will always have a conflict in some form or another. We had to choose what we felt was the best for the vast majority of participants and attendees.


----------



## Julio

i dont understand, so this event is happening on Sunday and Monday?


----------



## skylsdale

No, it's on a Friday and Saturday...but with the holiday being on the other end of the weekend, it helps some extend that weekend and take fewer days off, have a less hectic weekend, etc. It's also going to be a weekend in the Pacific Northwest where lots of people will be out and about locally (the weather in the region is stunning that time of year), making for a potentially huge turnout of regional attendees from the various hobbies that will be represented there.


----------



## frogparty

yeah, the weather that time of year is some of the best all year usually
I can't wait. We can always help organize evening brewery tours as well


----------



## Julio

Ok if the event is held on a friday and Sat, that means peole will actually have to take 2 days off work Thurs as a travel day and Friday as well, so i really dont' see your logic, especially on the last big weekend of the summer.


----------



## edwing206

Looking forward to this event! I'm definitely going be there. 



Julio said:


> Ok if the event is held on a friday and Sat, that means peole will actually have to take 2 days off work Thurs as a travel day and Friday as well, so i really dont' see your logic, especially on the last big weekend of the summer.


It is what it is....


----------



## skylsdale

In addition to the keynote speakers on Friday night of MC2010 (Dr. Joe Mendelson and John E. Simmons), we will have speakers and workshops throughout the vendor/exhibitor show on Saturday. 

Because Microcosm isn't just a normal frog show, but seeks to bring together people from a large cross section of interests (in addition to professionals and private hobbyists), our speakers on Saturday will also reflect that diversity. 

Confirmed speakers so for include:

*Tim Paine*
Tim has travelled extensively throughout the Neotropics, logging countless hours photographing the herpetofauna of Central and South America. An example of some of Tim's photography can be seen HERE as well as on the cover of TWI's _Leaf Litter Magazine _(issues 1.1, 2.1, and 3.1) 

*Jennifer Macke*
Jennifer is known primarily in the caudate world. Her talk will discuss the ways in which hobbyists can cultivate and manage the ecosystem present within the aquarium or aquatic terrarium (for fish and aquatic amphibians such as newts, axolotls, etc.) by understanding the underlying ecological processes and cycles that occur.

*Brian Perkins*
Brian has been actively keeping and breeding fish since 1965, and began keeping killifish in 1970. A member of the American Killifish Association for nearly 30 and one of the founding members of Northwest Killies in 2000 (arguably one of the strongest killifish clubs in the country), Brian currently owns and operates an exo-tourism business in Southern Peru called WildPERU. Through this venture he offers custom jungle adventure tours (for herpers, aquarists, orchidophiles, and natural history enthusiasts), provides logistical support for expeditions, and aids in the export of live ornamental fishes.


----------



## rozdaboff

Ron - this is looking like it is going to be an amazing event. Thanks to you and the rest of the individuals involved in making this happen.

I am hoping I will be able to make it out to the event. Just need to find out my residency schedule.


----------



## BBoyette

Im seriously thinking about going, I check the rates for the rooms at the Embassy Suites and the price to stay from Fri-Sun is very good with my Gov discount. The flight prices will prob be my downfall. 

Is anyone from the Mid Atlantic region going?


----------



## skylsdale

We have a block of rooms at the Embassy Suites reserved that have special rates for Microcosm attendees: *when making reservations or checking rates, be sure to mention your stay will be in relation to the Microcosm.*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Got my room booked.


----------



## skylsdale

We have some good news and bad news regarding our Friday evening speaker series:

The bad news is that, due to an unfortunate scheduling conflict, Dr. Joseph Mendelson will not be able to attend and deliver his lecture on Friday night.

The good news is that Mark Pepper of Understory Enterprises will now be giving the keynote presentation. With his experience in both the captive amphibian hobby and in the field in Peru, Mark provides a unique perspective regarding these animals and the ecosystems in which they are found.

You won't want to miss this!


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be going. Looking forward to the talks and to finally meeting some of you West Coast folks.


----------



## edwing206

Nice! I'm looking forward to Mark's presentation.


----------



## Julio

now that Mark is going, i might take the trip.


----------



## stemcellular

because we aren't going to have a ton of time with him come Oct.....


----------



## Julio

yeah well, you can never get enough time with Mark and the work he does.


----------



## thedude

i too am looking forward to meeting mark. ive bought a lot of frogs from him and asked a lot of questions,but there is always more


----------



## skylsdale

Some people on here have mentioned taking the train. If that's an option you're considering, there is actually an Amtrak station (Edmonds, WA) just 15 minutes from the Embassy Suites Hotel. To see a map for directions between the two locations, CLICK HERE.


----------



## frogparty

I would be willing to pick a few members up from the airport/train station if that helps too.
We could hit a brewery or 2


----------



## skylsdale

We have set up a custom online room reservation site with the Embassy Suites to simplify the process: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fembassysuites.hilton.com%2Fen%2Fes%2Fgroups%2Fpersonalized%2FSEALWES-TRE-20100902%2Findex.jhtml%3FWT.mc_id%3DPOG&h=8a098



> I would be willing to pick a few members up from the airport/train station if that helps too. We could hit a brewery or 2


Thanks Frogparty: as the event gets closer, we'll have to see if there's a good time to organize a little brewery tour and maybe folks could carpool around.


----------



## thedude

anybody want to have some kind of get together before or after microcosm? if so, please no bars...im only 20


----------



## skylsdale

thedude said:


> anybody want to have some kind of get together before or after microcosm? if so, please no bars...im only 20


With the venue we chose at the Embassy Suites, there is a massive tropical atrium full of tables and chairs and lounging areas that all the rooms open out onto, as well as a bar & grill, espresso bar, etc. This makes it really conducive for people to wander out of the event hall and just hang out, talk, discuss, etc...and then just walk/stumble back to their rooms. Even if you're not staying there, it's nice because everything is pretty much self-contained in this one place. So Thursday evening (for those arriving in time for the field trip on Friday morning), Friday night, and Saturday evening/night should find everyone gathering together in that big centralized area.


----------



## thedude

skylsdale said:


> With the venue we chose at the Embassy Suites, there is a massive tropical atrium full of tables and chairs and lounging areas that all the rooms open out onto, as well as a bar & grill, espresso bar, etc. This makes it really conducive for people to wander out of the event hall and just hang out, talk, discuss, etc...and then just walk/stumble back to their rooms. Even if you're not staying there, it's nice because everything is pretty much self-contained in this one place. So Thursday evening (for those arriving in time for the field trip on Friday morning), Friday night, and Saturday evening/night should find everyone gathering together in that big centralized area.


ah, good to know. sounds like you guys picked a great place to hold this event.


----------



## Adamrl018

I will defiantly be there! I'm in Seattle :]


----------



## skylsdale

Just over 2 months left before the big event! If you have been thinking about vending at the show, now is the time to make sure you have a spot: Become a Vendor | Microcosm 2010


----------



## skylsdale

Registration for the North Cascades field trip on Friday (Sept 3) is now available on the website: Field Trip Signup | Microcosm 2010

The North Cascades are an amazing part of the Pacific Northwest and this will be a trip you won't want to miss...especially if you're not from the region! We will be looking for the most primitive species of frogs, the Tailed frog (_Ascaphus truei_) which inhabits cold fast-flowing mountain streams, as well as other native species of amphibians.


----------



## thedude

skylsdale said:


> The North Cascades are an amazing part of the Pacific Northwest and this will be a trip you won't want to miss...especially if you're not from the region! We will be looking for the most primitive species of frogs, the Tailed frog (_Ascaphus truei_) which inhabits cold fast-flowing mountain streams, as well as other native species of amphibians.


i found a bunch of those up in denny creek in the cascades. very cool little frogs. ive never found a froglet or juvenile, only adults and tadpoles. kind of weird.


----------



## frogparty

Might find some Bufo and Dicamptodon as well


----------



## Adamrl018

o man i cant wait! im saving up my money


----------



## skylsdale

If your browser has been giving you a warning when you visit the Microcosm website, we have fixed the issue by deleting and reloading everything up on a new server...including a new website address: www.microcosm2010.org

The old address still works: it just forwards it to this new one.


----------



## skylsdale

The destination for our field trip on Friday has been modified: we will now be traveling to the base of Mt. Index in the Skykomish River gorge: Field Trip | Microcosm 2010

This should yield some caudates and plenty other cool bits of flora and fauna. If you want to come along, pre-registration is required (click on the above link)!


----------



## edwing206

Registration won't work, as you probably already know. I get a warning when I try to register.


----------



## christina hanson

edwing206 said:


> Registration won't work, as you probably already know. I get a warning when I try to register.


No we were not aware that link hadn't been redirected. Thank you for pointing this out. 

Christina


----------



## thedude

So how many people are signed up for the trip so far?


----------



## skylsdale

thedude said:


> So how many people are signed up for the trip so far?


I think we have close to a van full, Adam...but we will obviously rent as many vans as we need to make sure everyone who signs up is able to go on the field trip.

On a seperate note: the deadline for reserving rooms in the Microcosm block of rooms (and with the Microcosm rate) at the Embassy Suites is Aug 23. If you haven't yet reserved your room(s), you can do so online here: Microcosm Convention 2010


----------



## Corpus Callosum

edwing206 said:


> Registration won't work, as you probably already know. I get a warning when I try to register.


The link works now and has been fixed.


----------



## edwing206

Awesome. Thanks for letting me know. 


Corpus Callosum said:


> The link works now and has been fixed.


----------



## skylsdale

For those who will be around on Friday but don't feel like coming along on the field trip, we have put together a list of Microcosm-esque places in the area for folks to visit: Field Trip | Microcosm 2010


----------



## earthfrog

JoshH said:


> I'd kill to attend something like this, but the plane ticket would hurt!! :-( Sounds like a great idea though....


Southwest airlines, my friend. Cheapest fares anywhere.


----------



## skylsdale

They were also having a Labor Day weekend airfare sale--I know a person or two snagged there tickets because of it.


----------



## skylsdale

A few glimpses of our planned field trip locales:


----------



## DougP

Ron,
Is Microcosm an annual event and if so does the location move from year to year?
Doug


----------



## skylsdale

Hi Doug, we're not yet sure if Microcosm will be an annual event--we would definitely like it to continue on an annual basis (or even a bi-annual one). It will probably depend largely on how successful this first one is. 

We are open to having it in different locations each year, and there is a different possible location we have discussed holding the next one, but the details on that aren't solid enough to share at this point. Since this event isn't just a vendor show, but also includes planning and leading field trips, bringing in keynote speakers, maintaining a strong conservation ethic, etc. there is quite a bit of prep and planning going on, and we would want to make sure that same level of execution can occur in subsequent Microcosms and possible locations, and that requires a pretty committed planning group in each possible location.


----------



## DougP

skylsdale said:


> Hi Doug, we're not yet sure if Microcosm will be an annual event--we would definitely like it to continue on an annual basis (or even a bi-annual one). It will probably depend largely on how successful this first one is.
> 
> We are open to having it in different locations each year, and there is a different possible location we have discussed holding the next one, but the details on that aren't solid enough to share at this point. Since this event isn't just a vendor show, but also includes planning and leading field trips, bringing in keynote speakers, maintaining a strong conservation ethic, etc. there is quite a bit of prep and planning going on, and we would want to make sure that same level of execution can occur in subsequent Microcosms and possible locations, and that requires a pretty committed planning group in each possible location.



Thanks for the info. I'm glad to hear that your group is considering making it a semi-annual event.

I fully understand the amount of work that goes into an event like this and it would be a huge task to do it every year and keep it fresh. If I may offer a suggestion for the future of the event. You may want to try and set up 2 or 3 locations to have the show and then rotate through the locations from year to year (west coast, east coast, Midwest or maybe Southern US). That way each location has it's own group of local organizers with possibly a committee composed of a couple individuals from each location that acts as event oversight just to keep things focused.

This approach has a couple of great things on it's side:
1st the same group of guys don't get burnt out from non-stop planning.

2nd Folks from around the country that would like to attend will have a better chance of an event that's not all the way across the country.

Just some food for thought. I would love to go but it's not going to happen this year

Doug


----------



## skylsdale

Definitely some good suggestions, Doug...we'll be sure to discuss them.


----------



## skylsdale

If you don't book your hotel rooms for Microcosm directly with the hotel or online (click here: http://embassysuites.hilton.com/en/...SEALWES-TRE-20100902/index.jhtml?WT.mc_id=POG) our rental costs increase. So, if you've not yet reserved your rooms, please do so through the website or specifically mention over the phone that this is for Microcosm. Thanks!


----------



## markbudde

Will the lectures be videotaped? My family is coming out that weekend, but I would really like to see some of the speakers.
-Mark


----------



## johnc

I agree with Mark.


----------



## skylsdale

markbudde said:


> Will the lectures be videotaped? My family is coming out that weekend, but I would really like to see some of the speakers.


Mark, we just began discussing this idea a week or two ago. We would like to do it, and then somehow offer them for viewing on the website sometime after the event...the only problem is logistics. If we can find a volunteer with the knowledge and ability to do it, we could easily get them recorded.


----------



## jubjub47

I would really like to hear the speakers as well and won't be able to attend. Maybe if you can get it taped an option as simple as youtube would work.


----------



## skylsdale

It won't be difficult to make the videos available on our website...the challenge is finding someone to do the actual recording of the presentations.


----------



## skylsdale

The final lineup of lectures and workshops that will be taking place throughout the show on Saturday can be viewed on the MC2010 website: Lectures & Workshops | Microcosm 2010


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I've been living in my own little world... I just barely found this thread. Highly likely that I'm coming (I've got relatives up that way so shouldn't be an issue).

Now, correct me if I'm wrong but the lectures and workshops on Saturday are free. It's the tour on Friday and the vending show on Saturday that cost...?

Since I don't know anyone... anyone who wants to hang out at the show shoot me a PM!


----------



## christina hanson

Hi, the talks on Friday night are free. The field trip on Friday is 35.00 to cover van rentals (it looks to be very nice, we ran it last weekend) the Saturday show has an admission fee that will also get you into the workshops and the auction.

Todd and I are also hosting a BBQ on Sunday at our home if you will still be in town.

Christina



SmackoftheGods said:


> I've been living in my own little world... I just barely found this thread. Highly likely that I'm coming (I've got relatives up that way so shouldn't be an issue).
> 
> Now, correct me if I'm wrong but the lectures and workshops on Saturday are free. It's the tour on Friday and the vending show on Saturday that cost...?
> 
> Since I don't know anyone... anyone who wants to hang out at the show shoot me a PM!


----------



## skylsdale

SmackoftheGods said:


> Now, correct me if I'm wrong but the lectures and workshops on Saturday are free. It's the tour on Friday and the vending show on Saturday that cost...?


This breakdown might make better sense than scouring it off the website:

*Friday, Sept 3*
Field Trip: $35 (requires preregistration via the website)
Evening herpetological lectures: FREE

*Saturday, Sept 4*
Vendor Show: $12.50 (adults)
Lectures/Workshops: FREE with paid admission into the show.



> Since I don't know anyone... anyone who wants to hang out at the show shoot me a PM!


Everything except for the field trip is taking place at the Embassy Suites, and the hotel has a large tropical-style atrium in the middle that is extremely conducive for hanging out and talking with folks. This event is very much a "destination event" so people will be staying in the same place for the duration of the event, which maximizes the available amount of time for hanging out. Also, the ballrooms in which the Friday lectures and Saturday show will be taking place in will be open until midnight each night to allow for mingling, etc.


----------



## fleshfrombone

I have a camera capable of taking 720p video. I was thinking of taping the event. Does anyone object to people recording this?


----------



## edwing206

You may want to check with the presenters just in case.
Also, make sure to use a tripod.


----------



## fleshfrombone

edwing206 said:


> You may want to check with the presenters just in case.
> Also, make sure to use a tripod.


I see you're familiar with my work.... good call.


----------



## edwing206

Nope, never seen your work. But I've seen hundreds of other shaky videos on youtube lol.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Search for the spotted owls thread.



edwing206 said:


> Nope, never seen your work. But I've seen hundreds of other shaky videos on youtube lol.


----------



## edwing206

Ok, you're right...tripod.


----------



## skylsdale

For those vending (or still considering it), here are an example of some of the places in which Microcosm 2010 is being advertised:

+ Kingsnake.com 
+ Reptiles Magazine 
+ Aquarium Fish International 
+ Seattle Times, Seattle Post-Intelligencer 
+ The Stranger (print & web) 
+ The Portland Mercury (print & web) 
+ Numerous pet and fish stores in the Seattle and Portland areas 
+ Announced to the membership of various fish, reptile, and specialist plant societies throughout the Pacific Northwest, as well as Seattle area museums and university biology departments.


----------



## skylsdale

The field trip on Friday is officially FULL! However, you can still register for it on the site and we can put you on a waiting list in case spots free up, at which point we'll contact you.

This is going to be a great excursion!


----------



## thedude

skylsdale said:


> The field trip on Friday is officially FULL! However, you can still register for it on the site and we can put you on a waiting list in case spots free up, at which point we'll contact you.


uuuummmmm.....???



skylsdale said:


> I think we have close to a van full, Adam...but we will obviously rent as many vans as we need to make sure everyone who signs up is able to go on the field trip.


----------



## skylsdale

Ah, yeah. The difference is the time window. Sign-ups are really slowing down, and we just had to consider the cost of renting a third van, the logistics of getting a driver, etc. and the likelihood of getting enough sign-ups...so we made a decision to cap it.

Sorry...I'll be eating my words this evening for dinner.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Noooooooo! I was going to sign up for it tonight  I just put more money on my credit card to make sure it wasn't going to bounce....

Edit: aaaaand after checking the website a second time I realized that I don't have to pay until I get there... gotta be happy about that


----------



## Adamrl018

DANG!! Well I signed my girlfriend and I up on the waiting list. Hopefully some spots will come open :]


----------



## thedude

DAMN, i was going to sign me and my girlfriend up as well. ron, how many people fit in a van? it looks like you have 5 more people already


----------



## fleshfrombone

Adamrl018 said:


> DANG!! Well I signed my girlfriend and I up on the waiting list. Hopefully some spots will come open :]





thedude said:


> DAMN, i was going to sign me and my girlfriend up as well. ron, how many people fit in a van? it looks like you have 5 more people already


lol why do you guys want to go on the field trip? You're local. You can go whenever.


----------



## Darren Meyer

I go out to Index quite often . If you locals ever want to go I know some hot spots ....
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## thedude

fleshfrombone said:


> lol why do you guys want to go on the field trip? You're local. You can go whenever.


thought it would be cool to hangout with some people from the board while going herping  but i guess your right! 

i was just camping up by denny creek and found some coastal tailed frogs and pacific giant salamanders. hopefully you guys will get to find some of them, they are both very amazing.



Darren Meyer said:


> I go out to Index quite often . If you locals ever want to go I know some hot spots ....
> Happy frogging ,
> Darren


sounds good darren! we could make a fun day out of that.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Ah man that does sound cool actually.



thedude said:


> thought it would be cool to hangout with some people from the board while going herping  but i guess your right!
> 
> i was just camping up by denny creek and found some coastal tailed frogs and pacific giant salamanders. hopefully you guys will get to find some of them, they are both very amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good darren! we could make a fun day out of that.


----------



## frogparty

a local frogger herp outing sounds killer


----------



## skylsdale

Looking forward to seeing everyone in a few days!


----------



## BrainBug

RIDE SHARE from and to PORTLAND OR:

If anyone was planning on driving up from the Portland area Saturday morning I would love to hitch a ride up and back either the same day or Sunday. I'm down to throw down $30 gas money for a round trip. 

If I can't find a ride I'm probably gonna drive up my crappy 4Runner and hope it doesn't break down. I'd be happy to give someone else a ride there and back Saturday for the same amount of gas money I would be willing to pay. I'll probably be heading back Saturday after the auction.

-Devin


----------



## markbudde

What time is the sale? I can't find that info on the website.


----------



## christina hanson

markbudde said:


> What time is the sale? I can't find that info on the website.


Mark,

10 AM Saturday. I can't find that on the website either, thanks.

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

christina hanson said:


> Mark,
> 
> 10 AM Saturday. I can't find that on the website either, thanks.
> 
> Christina


Ok, here it is:

Events | Microcosm 2010

But it took me a bit to find.


----------



## davecalk

BrainBug said:


> RIDE SHARE from and to PORTLAND OR:
> 
> If anyone was planning on driving up from the Portland area Saturday morning I would love to hitch a ride up and back either the same day or Sunday. I'm down to throw down $30 gas money for a round trip.
> 
> If I can't find a ride I'm probably gonna drive up my crappy 4Runner and hope it doesn't break down. I'd be happy to give someone else a ride there and back Saturday for the same amount of gas money I would be willing to pay. I'll probably be heading back Saturday after the auction.
> 
> -Devin


I PM you. I was planning on coming back Sunday.


----------



## thedude

just got back from microcosm a bit ago. it was an awesome couple of days. i picked up some solartes, chiriqui grandes, and cristobals, thanks eric!

also, id like to thank ron, christina, todd, brent, mike and anyone else who were a part of making microcosm.

and thanks to all the speakers that were there, they all had great presentations and i had some good conversations with a few of them.

hopefully, this will be an annual or semi annual event!


----------



## frogparty

good times indeed. My male vanzo was super excited to get a girlfriend


----------



## fleshfrombone

Yeah that was a blast. To the organizers and vendors, thank you! Ron please tell me how that video came out.


----------



## coxdre123

I want to say that this event was fun. Tons of plants and frogs! I want to thank the entire TWI team for putting this together. It was fun seeing some famolar faces and meeting new ones. I want to especially thank Erin ( ED's fly meat) she is the greatest! I also want to thank Eric M and Jon G for letting me hang out. Tor limbo is an awesome guy and Charles I still want those Reebok pumps. Those shoes were awesome! Take care and hopefully we can do it again next year!


----------



## Julio

we want to see pics for those of us who were not able to make it!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods

freaking awesome. Thanks to everyone who put on this show. It was pretty cool to hang out with some of the huge names in the hobby on Friday.... Totally wasn't expecting to hang out with Mark Pepper....

i'll put some pictures up when I get home.... Can't do much while I'm in Seattle.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Dude, I was looking all over you. I guess we should have have name tags as well. I was the guy filming the lecture at noon yesterday.



SmackoftheGods said:


> freaking awesome. Thanks to everyone who put on this show. It was pretty cool to hang out with some of the huge names in the hobby on Friday.... Totally wasn't expecting to hang out with Mark Pepper....
> 
> i'll put some pictures up when I get home.... Can't do much while I'm in Seattle.


----------



## Adamrl018

yea it was pretty fun! I was only there for the vendor show and picked up some gold vents from Darren 

the ball and chain "my girlfriend" didn't want to hang around she wasn't feeling well. Or else i would been down to meeting all that was there!


----------



## Philsuma

SmackoftheGods said:


> freaking awesome. Thanks to everyone who put on this show. It was pretty cool to hang out with some of the huge names in the hobby on Friday.... Totally wasn't expecting to hang out with Mark Pepper....
> 
> i'll put some pictures up when I get home.... Can't do much while I'm in Seattle.


Did you bump into any of the Eastcoast-ers ? Mike K ?


----------



## coxdre123




----------



## coxdre123

Hey guys above are some pics of the show. Sorry thats all I got. I used my sucky camera phone. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## CHuempfner

There were nametags on the entrance table....so people could put their super awesome DB names on themselves. 




fleshfrombone said:


> Dude, I was looking all over you. I guess we should have have name tags as well. I was the guy filming the lecture at noon yesterday.


 
I also wanted to say thanks to all the hard work that was put into planning the event. I know Ron probably doesn't want to hear about another Microcosm for a while. The field trip was great fun--gorgeous scenery! Also, getting to meet everyone was a highlight for me.


----------



## fleshfrombone

CHuempfner said:


> There were nametags on the entrance table....so people could put their super awesome DB names on themselves.


DO'H! I didn't realize that.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Philsuma said:


> Did you bump into any of the Eastcoast-ers ? Mike K ?


I was there and met Jake, but not sure who else from the east coast was there. It was a great event overall.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Ryan! I was looking all over for you! I started introducing myself to the bigger guys (I understand you like to spend a lot of time at the gym  ) but couldn't find you.

Met a couple of east coasters. Mike Khadavi. Crystal Huempfner and her boyfriend. Most west to midwest; Brent Brock, Eric M, Tor Linbo, Phil Tan, Todd and Cristina, etc.

Just got home two minutes ago. Let the little brother drive a little of the way home and the exit onto I-15 was closed (pretty sneakily) so while I was sleeping he was driving down I-86 for a while... that was fun....


----------



## Dane

We had a great time. Ron, Christina, and all the organizers did a great job. Seeing Todd and Christina's collection was definitely a high point. I'll post some pics of the event when I get them loaded.


----------

